# Possible BCaquria delivery?



## Eddie (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello.

I was wondering if anyone is heading up to Kelowna anytime soon?
A member is buying my ADA 60p and we missed the April's delivery. Argh. 
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Well sorry you missed it. Not going back for awhile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie (Mar 18, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Well sorry you missed it. Not going back for awhile!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. It was one of the people you met up there as well


----------



## Gellehaiak (Jul 6, 2021)

I think there should be services that specialized in delivery. I've never ordered fish online, only accessories for the aquarium. Discus and tetra glofish live in my aquarium. I ordered artificial algae and aquarium decorations for them so that the fish had a place to hide and they had less stress. The seller promised that the delivery would be fast and gave me a tracking code to track package from china. And I finally found good lighting that will emphasize the color of my fish and ordered lamps. I hope all my purchases will be packed in one order, and I'll receive all of them at once.


----------

